# [AsR] WR2 MBLD Yucheng Chen 37/39 58:45



## Gregory Alekseev (Apr 22, 2017)

Yucheng Chen got WR2 and AsR MBLD 37/39 at Nanchang Spring 2017.
https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...gionId=&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single

The speed of his improvement is totally mindblowing. One month ago his comp PB was 35/36 in 58:52.

Sorry for being late, I saw it only today, there are still no posts about him.


----------



## Bas Verseveldt (Apr 22, 2017)

That's amazing! I wonder how long it will take before someone beats 41/41.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Apr 22, 2017)

Bas Verseveldt said:


> That's amazing! I wonder how long it will take before someone beats 41/41.


If Maskow doesn't become active, the WR will be beaten by Yucheng. I think in 8-12 months.
EDIT: Or maybe by Mark Boyanowski. He got 37/42 in 1:00:03, Yucheng and he are very close to that. MBLD becomes competitive, thats interesting


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 22, 2017)

I wonder what Maskow is focusing on for the World Championships. I know he's been doing some big blind recently.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 22, 2017)

Dang, taken the WR2 cake


----------



## kake123 (Apr 24, 2017)

Impressive

Lol no video


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 24, 2017)

Daaang, that's crazy good.


----------

